# Where are you?



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't post very often (I'm rosypie's partner for those of who don't recognise me  ) but I do read the board most days. Anyway, partly because I"m nosy and partly because I'm wondering about organising a get together so... where are you?

As most of you know we are in S****horpe, North Lincolnshire (near Hull, Lincoln, Doncaster etc)


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Evelet - we are just outside Stafford [Staffordshire - midway(ish) between Manchester and Birmingham]. A get together sounds good!!

Nicky


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi

We are in Hertfordshire, a meet up sounds like a great plan!

Maggie
x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

We are in portsmouth which is way down south!


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello me and my CP are near Manchester - would be interested in a meet up! x


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hackney here!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

we are spain, but when we are in the uk we are in either London (south east) at gabys brother's or North Bucks (Milton Keynes/Bedford) my mum's.

dyketastic - we used to live in hackney/stokey!


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

We're miles away from any1!!! We're on the mid-west coast of Wales in Gwynedd, about 30miles north of Aberystwyth.

A meet would be good, but it probably won't be practical for us unless we book some time off work!

Caz x


----------



## Frinn (Nov 3, 2008)

We're in Frome, about 12 miles south of Bath. Would love to meet up!

Dyketastic - we used to live in Hackney too!

Caz - my DW and I met when we were at uni in Aberystwyth!


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

We're Hebden Bridge way - West Yorks. Quite a few of us Northerly. We'd be up for a meet up, but probably not untilo we've got a fair grip on this whole looking after a baby thing!!

Minty
xxx


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

Frinn - I'm at uni there!!! Small world, huh?

xxxx


----------



## Frinn (Nov 3, 2008)

Caz - Ha ha, small world indeed! I loved Aber and am so glad we went to uni there - they were definately three of the best years of my life (and most drunken!)   I studied English Lit and my DW did French and Spanish and we graduated in 2002. What do you study?


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

Politics & Modern History - i graduate this year!!!  
Aber's definitely the place - I love it but sometimes wish I actually lived here, rather than having 2 commute  

Caz xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

They say it's a small world, until you start talking to people you just don't realise!!

We are in Oxfordshire - right in the middle of Oxford and Reading! 

Up for a meet - keen to hear when!

L
x


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

We're in Solihull nr Birmingham but any direction North or South would be cool


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

It is a small world 

But why are all the lezza's leaving Hackney?


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello ladies,

We'd love to meet up. We live in Reading but DP has also lived in Hackney! We'd be happy to travel. Be great to meet you all.

Sally and Anne-mari. xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hackney seemed the place to be


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

We are in Stoke on Trent, North Staffs...add me to the northerners!!! would love to meet up!


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

We are in Birmingham

Kerry and Edie


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Not many southerners left in this thread!!!

Where are you all.....maybe we could find common ground like Birmingham for both North and South peeps!!

L x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Im a southerner im about as far south as poss  

I dont mind where we meet... excuse for the wife to take me away for a weekend or somthing


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

We're in Colchester, in Essex.

Hackney was where we bought our first house - moved out of London some years ago now though!


----------



## kirstenjane (Feb 12, 2009)

we're in Brockley, south east London.


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I don't post very often but I do read! We're just south of Guildford so you can add us to the list of southerners


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

I dont mind where we meet, I'm with you Em, any travel is a good excuse for a weekend away he he. But I guess somewhere in the Midlands would be fair to both those in the North and South.

s x x x
aka mandmtb


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

We are in Harrow - North London


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

we're in Manchester!

Minty, Alex and I go to Hebden at least once a moth to visit my best bud!


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I dont have an enormous house or anything but would be happy to have a meet up at mine (am I crazy or what). If everyone bought some food cos I am completely skint or there is a huge indoor play area close by that could accomodate all of us!

Kerry


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

ooh, what's it called? can i look it up online?


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sure, I think this is the one, I have just looked and there are no piccies,

http://www.hickorydickorys.co.uk/

It has a toddler part and also quite a big older child bit- totally safe for our little adventurers, there is a cafe area that does really nice food, it is not separate so you can keep an eye out as we chat.

Kerry

/links


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

thats v brave bagpus!!  but sounds fun!


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

hey all ! 

a get together sounds great ! were in leigh on sea, essex ! whens it to be planned for ?


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

It would be great to do it in the summer some time- dont know what everyone else thinks?- do we want it in Birmingham? 

I dont mind organising it if so.

Kerry and Edie xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Summer in Birmingham sounds great to us. We're in Telford these days so less than an hour away. If you'd be willing to set a date and do the organising *Kerry* that would be marvelous! Count us in!

Are you still in the same house you were in when Edie was born?

We'll be passing through Aber in a few weeks - we go on holiday to Penbryn near Cardigan a few times a year as R's parents have a caravan there.  I'd love to live over that way but we need to stay within Shropshire really because of R's work. Maybe we'll retire there...

Gina.


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

birmingham is alrigth with us although dates could be a problem! my mother lives in Ludlow so we can easily stay with her for the weekend and do Birmingham on the Sunday or something on the way home. 

we are totally booked up in August and for the last weekedn in July though...


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey this meet up will be great ! 

were flexible on the dates but baby due 11 august so if really near to that then afriad we prob wont beable to make it ! 

keep us posted on the plans and i dont mind helping out if needed XX


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi there, 

Sounds great so far - we will certainly be there. DW is up for it too, would be great to meet some other LC's.

Except can't do Sunday 12th July as going to see michael jackson!!! )

Kerry you are mad, I'm sure we can all bring some things, we can just all talk about what were bringing before hand, so we don't all end up bring a rice salad!!! LOL

Think last weekend in july is booked too, god daughters 1st birthday! 

L
xx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

Were in Abingdon - Near Oxford and are also happy to host a get together. We are currently having an extension built for the kids but it should be finished in a couple of months or we have a good play centre in Abingdon - Snakes and Ladders or Jambinos in Oxford.  Were off to Birmingham to see Girls Aloud i think its only an hour away so happy to meet in the summer too xx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

How about the last weekend in June?

This would be the 27th or 28th June.

We have choices, either my house (eek!) There is a great park just round the corner or Hickory Dickorys. I have to say tho- if we are going to do this at the weekend- Hickorys is very busy and noisy.

Gina- Yes I am still in the same house, not alot has changed except we had a loft conversion last year.

Kerry


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohhh Kerry, 

Which ever sounds good, i think were free that weekend but will check with missues tonight!!!

LouisaandPheobe - Can you recommend S&L's  We have friends visting this weekend and live in Benson just around the corner and trying to find thing's to do with their 2 half year old for the weekend..
Also can I asked where abouts you had your treatment DI/IVF? Our GP has just referred us to the JR and I'm wondering on how long we will have to wait now for an appointment.!!!! And if you were referred how long did you wait?

L
xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hiya,

We can do the Sunday 28th, but not the Saturday - we only get back from holiday that day.  Soft play places can be horribly packed on weekends can't they? After trying a few times we now avoid them like the plague then, and make the most of the various toddler sessions they tend to run in the week. The park sounds like a great possibility too though - if we're all going to bring a food contribution then we could make it a picnic!

If it ends up being June 28th then count us in. 

Gina. x


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

DW's birthday is the 27th so I could take her away for the weekend & combine the meet-up  

So, provisionally count us in - will all depend on the situation with DW's work nearer the time (as our lives do!  )

Caz xxx

PS Picnic sounds like an ace idea!!


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeh, I agree, picnic in the park sounds great! Weather permitting!

I have no probs with everyone coming to mine if the weather is not looking good. Although any allergy sufferers be warned- I have three cats!

So far its the 28th June,

Cant wait!!

Kerry


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it ok to come even if we don't have children yet? It would be great to meet you all. xx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Misspie.

Snakes and Ladders is great we usually go every Sunday but if the weather is nice we go to the Abbey Park in Abingdon.  If you want somewhere child friendly to eat the kids love Pizza Express.  Both our babies were made in the JR, Louis was DI ( i  carried him) and Phoebe was IVF ( Lee carried her).  They are fantastic and treat you so well.  It was about a year before we started from referal to DI.  They have a great website with all the answers on it but i think they are saying 6 weeks from referral to first appointment.  Were starting on the TTC rollercoaster again in the summer.  Lee has 3 frosties left so they have agreed that i can carry 2 and she can carry the other but were waiting on a decision whether we can go for it at the same time or have to wait 6 months between.  Feel free to ask us anything,
Charley x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey - We're in Hertfordshire (southerners rule - lol) we'd be up for a meet - are there any other people who don't already have kids though - we don't want to be the only barren ones  

Lxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Absolutely no probs- you dont have to have kids to turn up- everyone is welcome!!

When we met up at Gina and Raes before- Not all of us had kiddies- in fact it was such a long time ago that Alison had not even fallen pregnant yet!!

Any way- Hope to see you all soon.

Any advances on the 28th June? 

If you think you may be ablt to make it- if you IM me I will be able to get an idea of numbers.

Kerry And Edie xx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi PinkTink, we dont have children, but hope to go along! x x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i will be with you in spirit!!  

maybe next year we could co-ordinate one of our england trips with a FF LGB meet up!!

btw - louiseandphoebe - have you looked at the thread, 'not carrying the second child'?  moo2275 is really interested to hear from couples where both carried ....


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Charley, 

thanks for that, I didn't notice your message until Sunday evening after our guests had left. And we had already gone to S&L's in Abingdon, which was fantastic. Though unfotunatley we were only there 15mins and William our godson who's 2 and half was playing in the large chldrens maze (his dad supervising him of course) was enjoying it so much got to the top and throw up his picnic we just had by the river.....NICE huh!!! I took our god daughter around the under 3 area which was lovely for 30mins ad we then left and went home, as it wasn't just excitement from Williams point of view he was actually really poorly. He then continued to be sick after dinner, and couldn't keep anything down....we know have a few lovely circles on our carpet in the lounge where it has stained nicely!!! Luckily we want to change it all around and decorate before a baby comes along!

Though on a good note, its a grat place and we will certainl be taking out children there when we have them, even from a very young age as you hve the under 3 area!!!

Its so exciting that you are both looking at having more children, how long till you hear back from the clinic about doing the journeys all at once?

Its nice to know there are other lesbian couples locally who have also used the clinic with success...would be great if there is anything you can advise, maybe short cuts or pre advise before our first consultation or anything we could say to push the right buttons!! lol

I think I've rambled on a bit too much now, sooo sorry.

xxxxxxx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

I haven't posted here for an absolute age, but we are in Maidenhead, Berkshire, and would definitely be up for a meet.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

bagpuss is hosting a meet up 28th june at her place

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191253.0


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

a meet up would be great, we are in sheffield


----------

